# Babies need some TLC..



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok rod guys I have a couple loomis walleye rods that are in need of a a lil TLC. The have taken a beating riding in the boat rod tubes. The clear is worn off quite a bit and are looking like do do! What would it cost to have them re?? clear coated or what every ya call it?? one 7' one 6'2 nothing wrong with them just are my babies!! Time has taken the toll on them..


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

We charge $6.00 per ft to re-coat, no clue of other prices to have that done but it does take a while to coat, dry, coat, dry and seal. We let the first and second coat dry for 24 hours each. Hope this is helpful

Castaway Bait & Tackle
3689 Avalon Blvd
Milton, FL 32583


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Castaway Bait said:


> We charge $6.00 per ft to re-coat, no clue of other prices to have that done but it does take a while to coat, dry, coat, dry and seal. We let the first and second coat dry for 24 hours each. Hope this is helpful
> 
> Castaway Bait & Tackle
> 3689 Avalon Blvd
> Milton, FL 32583


50 bucks is better than 450 for a new rod!! I have two so I could drop one off at a time. That way I can still stretch some lines!! I just don't want it to wear into the glass..


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

That is very true, we usually ask for a whole rod being done, to give at least 5 days before it is ready. This allows us enough time to coat twice and allow it to fully dry before pick up. We are open 7 days a week 5 am to 7pm close at 6pm on sunday.


----------

